# OP17 an PC und S5 100U Anschließen



## Andy258

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Verbindung meiner S5 100U, dem OP17 und dem PC. Ich habe den PC am IF2 des OP angeschlossen und die S5 am IF1A des OP. Das Problem ist, ich bekomme weder zur SPS noch zum OP eine Verbindung her. Ich habe schon verschiedene Möglichkeiten ausprobiert und habe mir auch schon die anderen Beiträge durchgelesen. Jedoch helfen mir diese nicht recht viel weiter. Zwischen dem PC und dem OP habe ich noch den Konverter dazwischen geschaltet. 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei diesem Problem weiter helfen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MSB

1. Für das OP17 wird vom PC aus kein konverter benötigt, lediglich ein entsprechen belegtes Kabel von 9 -> 15 polig.
2. Um überhaupt was übertragen zu können muss das OP im Transfermodus sein (Tastenkombination beim Einschalten:  ESC + ^ oder ESC + < + Pfeil nach unten)
3. Was heißt keine Verbindung zur CPU (mehr Input)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB

Schnittstellenbelegung:

9pol Sub D (Female) ----- 15 pol (Male)


		Code:
	

7 ------------- 10
2 ------------- 3
3 ------------- 4
8 ------------- 5
5 ------------- 15


----------



## Andy258

Hallo,

ich habe es so ausprobiert, aber es geht leider immer noch nicht.
Was kann ich jetzt tun???
Jemand anderes hat zu mir gesagt ich muss noch einen Konverter dazwischen schalten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Ich würde sagen, dass die Kabelbelegung von MSB falsch ist.  

Folgendes Kabel sollte aber funktionieren:  



		Code:
	

[LEFT]PC RS232 (9-pol) --- OP17 IF2 RS232 (15-pol)

     Pin 2 (RxD) --- Pin 4  (TxD)

     Pin 3 (TxD) --- Pin 3  (RxD)

     Pin 5 (GND) --- Pin 12 oder Pin 15 (GND)

     Pin 7 (RTS) --- Pin 5  (CTS)

     Pin 8 (CTS) --- Pin 10 (RTS)

[/LEFT]

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

Andy258 schrieb:


> Jemand anderes hat zu mir gesagt ich muss noch einen Konverter dazwischen schalten.


 
Wie MSB schon geschrieben hat, Du bauchst keinen Konverter (TTY/RS232-Umsetzer).

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

funktioniert auch nicht, das habe ich gestern schon ausprobiert!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andy258

also ich vermute fast, dass es an was anderem liegt. Ich habe schon ziehmlich alles durch nur es funktioniert nichts. Muss man etwas besonderes Einstellen oder sowas???

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Beschreibe doch noch einmal ganz genau (Schritt für Schritt), wo Du welches Kabel anschließt, wo Du welche Tasten drückst und wo Du welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst.

Arbeitest Du eigentlich mit ProTool oder mit WinCC flexible? Und ist auf dem OP17 eigentlich ein altes Projekt drauf oder ist das OP17 leer?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Also noch mal ganz langsam. 
Ich habe von der COM1 Schnittstelle des PC’s alle möglichen Kabelarten die ich gefunden habe oder die mir gesagt worden sind zum OP17 ausprobiert. Im OP geh ich dann an IF 2 rein. Von IF 1A aus gehe ich dann weiter zur SPS mit dem Konverter den ich vorher schon zwischen COM1 und SPS hatte(funktionierte auch). Das heißt, ich möchte die Anlage im Durchschleifbetrieb betreiben. 

Ich bin jetzt jedoch hergegangen und habe das OP17 wieder ausgebaut und mir direkt neben dem Rechner hingelegt. Dann einen 9 und 15 Poliegen Stecker genommen und mittlerweile schon mind. 10 verschiedene Belegungsarten zusammengelötet. 

Bis jetzt ging jedoch noch nichts. Ich programmiere das OP mit ProTool und wenn ich was übertragen will kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:

*E4028: OP meldet Fehler 0*
*Keine Verbindung zum OP!*

Ich glaube jedoch schon fast nicht mehr das es an dem Kabel liegt sondern auch noch an was anderem. Nur wurden mir wie gesagt schon mind. 0 verschiedene Belegungsarten gesagt und ich weiß immer noch nicht welche jetzt die Richtige ist. Das OP ist neu und es ist somit noch leer.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Martin007

Hallo Andreas

Das OP17 gibt es in drei Varianten. OP17/PP, OP17/DP und OP17/DP-12.
Welches genau hast du Am besten die genaue Type/Bestellnummer hier posten.

Über welche Schittstelle wilst du das OP mit der S5 verbinden

Was zeigt dein OP an
Im Transferbetrieb zeigt das OP "Ready for Transfer" an.
Wenn nicht : Beim Einschalten der Stromversorgung des OP gleichzeitig die Tasten "ESC", "Pfeil nach rechts" und "Pfeil nach unten" drücken.
Danach schaltet das OP in den Transfermodus.

Martin


----------



## Andy258

Also ich habe das OP17-PP
617-1JC00-0AX1

Im Transfermodus bin ich schon, weil es ja noch Leer ist schaltet es sich von selbst dort hin.
Wie gesagt von PC (COM1) zum OP (IF 2) und vom OP (IF 1A) zur SPS. Außer an der COM1 Schnittstelle sind überall 15-pollige Stecker dran. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Welche Baudrate hat Deine COM1-Schnittstelle im Geräte-Manager in der Systemsteuerung von Deinem Computer?

Welche Baudrate hat Deine COM1-Schnittstelle in ProTool unter dem Menüpunkt "Datei/Transfer/Einstellungen..."?

Geht das OP nach dem Einschalten der Versorgungsspannung automatisch in den Transferbetrieb?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Also es ist sowohl in der Systemsteuerung als auch unter ProTool 9600 eingestellt. Ja das OP geht von selber in den Transfermodus.


----------



## Kai

Nimm mal das Kabel vom OP (IFA1) zur SPS weg. Kannst Du dann ein Projekt übertragen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Nein, das geht auch nicht, wie gesagt ich hab das OP gerade neben mir liegen und da geht auch nix.


----------



## volker

hast du bei einschalten eine auswahl ob rs232 / tty ?

beim op7 ist es so, das es bei keiner auswahl in den tty modus geht.
dann musst du den wandler dazwischen hängen.

das kabel welches du dann nehmen musst ist das gleiche welches du für den zugriff step5->pg nutzt.


----------



## Martin007

Hast du unter ProTool auch die Übertragungsart richtig eingestellt 
Oder steht die Übertragungsart noch auf MPI und nicht auf RS232

Martin


----------



## Martin007

volker schrieb:


> hast du bei einschalten eine auswahl ob rs232 / tty ?
> 
> beim op7 ist es so, das es bei keiner auswahl in den tty modus geht.
> dann musst du den wandler dazwischen hängen.
> 
> das kabel welches du dann nehmen musst ist das gleiche welches du für den zugriff step5->pg nutzt.



Hallo Volker

Beim OP7 kann man das Programm nur über die Serielle RS232-Schnitstelle übertragen.

Martin


----------



## Andy258

Unter Transfer/Einstellungen steht Seriell COM1 und mehr gibt es doch nicht zum Einstellen oder???

Ich habe auch schon den Konverter dazwischen gehapt dann is es auch ned gegangen. Und einstellen kann ich da nichts bzw. ich wüsste nicht wie.


----------



## Kai

Martin007 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker
> 
> Beim OP7 kann man das Programm nur über die Serielle RS232-Schnitstelle übertragen.
> 
> Martin


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Es gilt:

OP7-PP und OP7-DP12 = TTY und RS232

OP7-DP = Nur RS232

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker

@martin007
op 17 kann nur seriell. daher kann man das gar nicht falsch einstellen.



Kai schrieb:


> Wie MSB schon geschrieben hat, Du bauchst keinen Konverter (TTY/RS232-Umsetzer).


ich habe schon etliche op17 programmiert. eine auswahl ob rs232 oder tty habe ich dort noch nie gesehen.

kenne rs232 nur vom op7.


----------



## Martin007

Andy258 schrieb:


> Unter Transfer/Einstellungen steht Seriell COM1 und mehr gibt es doch nicht zum Einstellen oder???
> 
> Ich habe auch schon den Konverter dazwischen gehapt dann is es auch ned gegangen. Und einstellen kann ich da nichts bzw. ich wüsste nicht wie.



Ja, man kann auch den Übertragungsweg einstellen.
Bei einigen OP's (zB OP3) kann man das Projekt auch über die MPI-Schnittstelle übertragen. Deshalb sind Am OP und in ProTool auch immer der gleiche SchnittstellenTyp einzustellen.

Wo mann des jetzt genau unter ProTool einstellt, kann ich jezt nicht sagen.

Martin


----------



## Andy258

Wenn du schon einige programmiert hast dann kanst du mir doch bestimmt mal sagen was ich jetzt für ein Kabel nehmen muss mit welcher Belegung genau!?!?

Weil dann wär schon mal sicher dass das stimmt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## volker

also ich mach op17 immer mit tty.

das kabel welches ich benutze ist das normale 
pg-ag kabel von siemens. belegung in den beiden grafiken meiner vorigen mail.

wie dein wandler belegt ist, weiss ich nicht.
der von elv hat nicht die standart siemens belegung.
siehe hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8810&highlight=elv


----------



## Martin007

volker schrieb:


> @martin007
> op 17 kann nur seriell. daher kann man das gar nicht falsch einstellen.
> 
> 
> ich habe schon etliche op17 programmiert. eine auswahl ob rs232 oder tty habe ich dort noch nie gesehen.
> 
> kenne rs232 nur vom op7.



Richtig das OP kann nur RS232, aber ProTool kann falsch eingestellt sein.

Von welchen OP sind den deine Bilder
Nicht vom OP17, dieses hat keine 25pol-Steckverbindung.

Martin


----------



## Andy258

also den von ELV habe ich nicht. Ich hab mir aus Ebay einen bestellt und der hat bis jetzt super funktioniert. Und soweit ich das verfolgt habe müsste er dann auch jetzt gehn nur tut er hald eben nicht.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## volker

das ist das kabel für PG-AG über tty. Handbuch Kommunikation
dieses benutze ich zur übertragung vom pg zum op

beim op17 kann man in protool für die art der schnitstelle nichts einstellen da das nur seriell kann.

OP 7/17 Handbuch


----------



## Andy258

ja da geht das Problem schon wieder los. Beim PG ist das doch ganz anders. Und ich machs ja übern PC. weil jetzt kommen wieder viele verschieden Belegungen zusammen dann bin ich so weit wie am Anfang.


----------



## volker

> a da geht das Problem schon wieder los. Beim PG ist das doch ganz anders. Und ich machs ja übern PC. weil jetzt kommen wieder viele verschieden Belegungen zusammen dann bin ich so weit wie am Anfang.


benutze das gleiche kabel welches du zur kommunikation zur cpu verwendest. das ist dann auf jeden fall schon mal richtig.

max transferrate ist 19200.

irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das das op keine 20ma zur verfügung stellt.
evtl musst du deinen adapter auf aktiv schalten, sodass der die zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## Andy258

ja so hatte ich es von Anfang an gehapt. Aber so geht es ja nicht und direkt Umstellen kann ich den nicht. Was mus ich na dann machen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Martin007

Hast du mal beide Schnittstellen getestet
IF1A und IF2

Anbei Belegung Serielleskabel PC - OP

Martin


----------



## volker

habe eben mal nachgesehen.
mein elv adapter kommuniziert mit einem op15 im passiv-modus.
bei aktiv funktioniert es nicht.

vielleicht hilft dir das hier noch weiter.

bei mir ist dort 9600 eingestellt. fifo ist ein und auf max.

ansonsten fällt mir jetzt so auch nichts mehr ein. 

blöde frage.
die richtige schnittstelle hast du aber angewählt?


----------



## Andy258

Wie soll ich den die beiden Schnittstellen Testen???

Also Recht viel weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Das eine Kabel wo die Abbilden hat ja zwei 9-pollige Stecker. Ich schau mir jetzt das andere Bild noch mal an aber ich glaube, dass hatte ich auch schon mal. 
Wenn du die Schnittstelleneinstellung in ProTool meinst ja da hab ich COM1.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Martin007 schrieb:


> Anbei Belegung Serielleskabel PC - OP


 
Na toll, also ist meine Steckerbelegung von vorhin falsch und die Steckerbelegung von MSB ist richtig. :sb6: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Ich hab das gerade jetzt ausprobiert und das mit der Belegung hat leider auch nicht funktioniert.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Ist Deine COM 1-Schnittstelle am PC denn in Ordnung?

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker

kommst du denn mit step5 über den wandler an die s5 ?
wenn ja, ist wandler, kabel und schnittstelle schon mal in ordnung.


----------



## Kai

Wenn ich in ProTool ein neues OP17-Projekt anlege, wird standardmäßig als Transfereinstellung eine Baudrate von 38400 Bits/s eingestellt. Kann es, dass das OP genau diese Baudrate benötigt? Die COM1-Schnittstelle müßte dann natürlich auch auf diese 38400 Bits/s eingestellt werden.

Wenn ich ein neues OP17-Projekt mit den OP-Standardbilder anlege, bekomme ich ein Bild Z_SETTINGS, in dem ich unter anderem Parameter für die Schnittstellen IF2 und IF1A/B einstellen kann. Vielleicht ist auch dort standardmäßig eine Baudrate von 38400 eingestellt?

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker

beim op15 (ist vom prinzip ja vergleichbar mit de op17 (hab hier zu hause nur  ein 15er)) habe ich dort stehen:
9600, 8, n, gerade.

habe dort aber noch nie was einstellen müssen.
und obwohl das auf 9600 steht übertrage ich die projekte mit 19200(pt).

38400 ist zu schnell. unter w98 klappt das manchmal. unter xp klappts nur <= 19,2.
aber wenns die geschwindigkeit wäre, würde im op zumindest mal eine anzeige kommen. irgendein error bei der übertragung.


----------



## Kai

Hier noch ein paar weitere mögliche Probleme beim Transferieren des Projekts.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Hallo,

also das hat mich jetzt auch noch nicht weiter gebracht. Die COM-Schnittstelle ist in Ordnung, denn ich bekomme eine Verbindung mit Step5 zur SPS zustande wenn ich es direkt Verbinde. Nur das OP funktioniert halt nicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andy258

Ich bin jetzt noch mal alles durch gegangen aber zu keinen Ergebniss gekommen. Auf die SPS habe ich Zugriff aber ProTool zeigt immer an "keine Verbindung":sb7:


----------



## Andy258

Ich bin jetzt mal hergegangen und hab das OP an der COM1-Schnittstelle des Rechners angesteckt und bin mit dem Kabel in die IF 2-Schnittstelle des OP's. 

Die Kabelbelegung ist folgende:

COM1                  OP17
7-----------------10
2-----------------3
3-----------------4
8-----------------5
5-----------------15

Ich hoffe das stimmt jetzt mal soweit.
Funktionieren tuts aber immer noch nicht.
Kann es vll daran liegen, dass ich ein neues, also leeres OP habe???
Ich muss doch als erstes die Firmware übertragen.
Das OP schaltet sich selbstständig in den Transfermodus.
was müsste ich jetzt dann als nächstes tun, bzw. welche Firmware muss ich übertragen?
Im Display des OP's erscheint:

SIMATIC OP17 V1.03

Ready for Transfer


----------



## Kai

Eigentlich mußt Du gar nichts weiter machen. Nur in ProTool auf Transferieren gehen und fertig ist die Sache.

Noch ein paar Fragen:

- Welche ProTool-Version (mit Service Packs) hast Du?

- Welche Windows-Version (mit Service Packs) hast Du?

- In welcher Reihenfolge hast Du Step 5, Step 7 und ProTool installiert?

- Hast Du einfach mal ProTool neu installiert?

- Hast Du mal versucht, das Projekt von einem anderen Rechner auf das OP zu übertragen?

- Ist das OP neu oder gebraucht? War auf dem OP überhaupt schon einmal ein Projekt?

- Hast Du ein anderes OP zur Verfügung, mit dem Du mal die Verbindung testen könntest?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Ich habe ProTool/Pro CS V6.0 SP3
dann sind noch folgende Komponenten installiert:
AB_DH485 V6.0 14.06.02
C7-626 V6.0.2 26.09.02
C7-633 V6.01/04 04.04.02
C7-634 V6.01/04 04.04.02
C7-635 OP Mono V6.0.3.1 30.09.04
C7-635 TP B Mono V6.0.3.1 30.09.04
MP270 V6.0.2.31 30.09.04
MP270B V6.0.3.2 30.09.04
MP370 V6.0.3.2 30.09.04
Mobile Panel 170 V6.0.3.1 30.09.04
OP17 V5.22/01 24.07.00
OP17-DP V5.22/02 24.07.00
OP17-DP V5.22/04 24.07.00
OP17-DP12 V5.22/03 24.07.00
OP17-DP12 V5.22/05 24.07.00
OP170B V6.0.3.1 30.09.04
OP25 V6.0.2 26.09.02
OP27 V6.0.2 26.09.02
OP270 V6.0.3.2 30.09.04
OP35 V6.0.2.1 05.02.03
OP37 V6.0.2.1 05.02.03
OP7 V6.01/01 04.04.02
OP7-DP V6.01/02 04.04.02
OP7-DP V6.01/04 04.04.02
OP7-DP12 V6.01/03 04.04.02
OP7-DP12 V6.01/05 04.04.02
ProAgent/OP V6.0 21.12.01
ProAgent/PC/MP V6.0 + SP1 16.05.02
TD17 V6.01/01 04.04.02
TD17 V6.01/03 04.04.02
TD17 V6.01/05 04.04.02
TP170A V6.0.1.4 30.09.04
TP170B V6.0.3.1 30.09.04
TP27-10 V6.0.2 26.09.02
TP27-6 V6.0.2 26.09.02
TP270 V6.0.3.2 30.09.04
TP37 V6.0.2 26.09.02

ich habe Windows XP Professional mit Service Pack 2.
Erst habe ich Step7, Step5 und dann ProTool installiert.
Neu installiert habe ich es noch nicht.
Auf die Idee es von einen anderen Rechner aus zu versuchen bin ich heute auch schon gekommen und ich werde es dann morgen auch ausprobieren.
Das OP ist neu und auch noch leer.
Ein anderes OP habe ich nicht zur Verfügung. Aber dass es kaputt ist, glaube ich nicht.

Ich mache jetzt schon ewig mit dem Teil rum aber es funktioniert rein gar nichts. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andy258

Ich schaute gerade noch einmal in der Systemsteuerung nach und dann fand ich auf einmal ein neues Symbol (Symatik ProTool/Pro DH485) da stellte ich dann was um und probierte es aus. Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht aber es zeigt jetzt folgendes an in ProTool:

Serielle Verbindung wird an COM 1 mit 9600 Baud aufgebaut...
 E4022: Interner Fehler Transfer 1A002540H.
Keine Verbindung zum OP!

Das hatte ich zuvor noch nicht. 
Ich denke mal es liegt doch an einer Einstellung. 
Aber an welcher???


----------



## Kai

Ich denke immer noch, dass es am Kabel liegt. Deine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich, wenn ich versuche ein Projekt zu übertragen und kein Kabel zwischen PC und OP steckt.

Ich habe gerade schon wider etwas neues gefunde. Demnach müßte meine Steckerbelegung doch richtig sein.  

Wie sieht die Kabelbelegung für das serielle Kabel zum Transfer der Projektierung auf ein Windows-basiertes Gerät aus?.

Das Stichwort ist hier Nullmodem-Kabel, d.h. RxD und TxD sowie RTS und CTS müssen gekreuzt sein, also wie bei meinem Kabel.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt noch mal ein Kabel zusammengelötet so wie beschrieben und mit diesem hat es jetzt endlich funktioniert. Jetzt hoff ich das der Anschluss (Durchschleifbetrieb) zur SPS nicht wieder so kompliziert ausfällt. 

Dankeschön für die Hilfe.
Spätestens bei der Programmierung wird wieder eine Frage auftauchen, dann melde ich mich wieder. 

PS: Kann mir noch jemand sagen was di aktuelle Firmware für das OP17 ist?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## volker

die wird automatisch beim übertragen des projekts mit rübergeschoben.
entsprechend der pt-version mit der du projektierst.
brauchst du dich also nicht drum kümmern.

durchschleifbetrieb funktioniert einfach. wenn du mit step5 über durchschleifen online bist, kannst du am op allerdings keine eingaben machen.


----------



## Andy258

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann muss ich den Konverter doch jetzt zwischen OP und AG schalten, oder?
ich habe jetzt ein Verbindungskabel verwendet das 1:1 belegt ist.
Jetzt zeigt mir Step 5 an:

Systemmeldung Nr.:0334


----------



## volker

die nötigen infos findest du in den handbüchern. die beiden links dazu habe ich aber schon gepostet.
*sieh dir die an*


----------



## Kai

Die Belegung der Steckleitung OP <-> SIMATIC S5 (TTY) von Volker ist richtig. :s12: 

Ich habe hier eine solche Steckleitung und diese ist genauso verdrahtet wie oben angegeben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

Andy258 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt noch mal ein Kabel zusammengelötet so wie beschrieben und mit diesem hat es jetzt endlich funktioniert. Jetzt hoff ich das der Anschluss (Durchschleifbetrieb) zur SPS nicht wieder so kompliziert ausfällt.


 
Super dass es doch noch funktioniert hat.

Kannst Du noch einmal sagen, welche Steckerbelegung Dein Kabel für die Verbindung PC <-> OP jetzt genau hat? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Wie ich befürchtet habe, hab ich jetzt dasselbe Problem wie zuvor zum OP.
Die Belegung die du mir geschickt hast ist bei mir nicht so. Irgendjemand hat mir zuvor mal eine Belegung geschickt, die auf meine zutrifft. (Ich rede jetzt von dem Konverter). Ich bekomme jetzt keine Verbindung zur SPS. Bei meinem Konverter gehen am einen Ende, das normalerweise am COM-Port des Rechners steckt, nur drei Kabel raus. Wie muss ich das jetzt genau anschließen??

Die genaue Belegung schick ich dir noch, aber muss ich mir jetzt auch erst aufschreiben weil ich das jetzt alles nur auf die schnelle zusammengelötet habe.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Hallo Andreas, 

ich habe da noch mal eine Frage: 

Wenn Du ein neues OP17-Projekt mit den OP17-Standardbildern anlegst, bekommst Du unter anderem auch ein Bild Z_SETTINGS. In diesem Bild gibt es zwei Menüpunkte für die Schnittstellen IF2 und IF1A/B.

Wenn Du das Projekt nun mit diesen Standardbildern in das OP17 überträgst und das Standardbild Z_SETTINGS (Systemeinstellungen) aufrufst und dann die Menüpunkte für IF2 und IF1A/B aufrufst, kannst Du dort irgendwelche Einstellungen für IF2 oder IF1A/B vornehmen? Kannst Du dort vielleicht eine Umschaltung der jeweiligen Schnittstelle zwischen TTY und V.24 (RS232) machen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Hab das gerade ausprobiert, aber man kann dort nichts Umstellen. 
Deinen Dateianhang kann ich auch nicht Öffnen, da reagiert nichts wenn ich draufklicke.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Andy258 schrieb:


> Die Belegung die du mir geschickt hast ist bei mir nicht so. Irgendjemand hat mir zuvor mal eine Belegung geschickt, die auf meine zutrifft. (Ich rede jetzt von dem Konverter). Ich bekomme jetzt keine Verbindung zur SPS. Bei meinem Konverter gehen am einen Ende, das normalerweise am COM-Port des Rechners steckt, nur drei Kabel raus. Wie muss ich das jetzt genau anschließen??


 
Also wenn Du die Steckleitung OP <-> SIMATIC S5 (TTY) wie von Volker beschrieben (und hier noch mal als Bild angehängt) verwendest, dann brauchst Du keinen Konverter.

Du lötest Dir einfach ein Kabel mit folgender Belegung zusammen (die Dioden auf der OP-Seite aus dem Bild läßt Du weg) und fertig ist die Sache. Du brauchst also keinen Konverter.



		Code:
	

[LEFT]OP17 (TTY aktiv) (15-pol) --- SPS (TTY passiv) (15-pol)
 
Pin  1 -- Schirm -- Pin 1 
Pin 13 ---|
Pin  9 ---|
Pin  2 ------------ Pin 6
Pin 15 ------------ Pin 7
Pin 11 ------------ Pin 9
Pin  6 ------------ Pin 2
Pin 12 ---|
Pin  7 ---|

 
Gruß Kai[/LEFT]


----------



## Kai

Andy258 schrieb:


> Deinen Dateianhang kann ich auch nicht Öffnen, da reagiert nichts wenn ich draufklicke.


 
Der Dateianhang aus meinem Beitrag ist einfach nur ein JPG-Bild, was beim Anklicken in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet wird.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Sollen die Kontakte 13/9 und 12/7 eine Brücke darstellen??
Ich werd mir dann gleich mal schnell so ein Kabel Zusammenlöten und hoffe, dass es dann funktioniert.

Das mit dem Bild war mir schon klar. Aber es lässt sich bei mir nicht Öffnen. Aber ist jetzt eh nicht so wichtig, da ich ja weiß was gemeint ist.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## volker

sollte doch nun alles klar sein. 



		Code:
	

PC__________OP__________AG
       |           |___hier das AG-OP-Kabel aus beitrag [URL="http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=54638&postcount=52"]52[/URL]
       |____hier dein kabel welches du zur kommunikation mit dem op verwendest.
 
das op auf durchschleifen schalten

dann sollte alles klappen. nach einer neuübertragung des op-projekts musst du durchschleifen im op wieder neu aktivieren, da das nach der übertragung standartmässig 'nur' auf online geht.


----------



## Kai

Andy258 schrieb:


> Sollen die Kontakte 13/9 und 12/7 eine Brücke darstellen??


 
Ja, die Kontakte 13/9 und 12/7 sind jeweils gebrückt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Ich hab das Kabel wie beschrieben zusammen gelötet, dann das OP in den Durchscleifmodus gestellt, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Vergiss erst einmal den Durchschleifbetrieb. Funktioniert die Kommunikation OP <-> AG für sich alleine, also ohne die Verbindung OP <-> PC (ohne das Kabel OP <-> PC)?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Also das OP zeigt an "keine SPS vorhanden" und ich müsste es ja dann erst mal in der SPS einstellen und dazu muss ich ja eine Verbindung mit Step5 aufbauen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## volker

ist im ag der richtige fb und db ?
die bausteine findest du auf beiner hp unter hmi-fb.
lies dir dort auf jeden fall die how2use durch.

*hast du dir die handbücher nicht angesehen. dort steht das alles drin.*

siehe hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=54493&postcount=28


----------



## Andy258

Hallo,

ich habe mir in Sachen Kommunikation zwischen SPS und OP noch fast gar nichts angeschaut. Mir geht es ja erst ein mal darum, überhaupt Zugriff zur SPS zu haben. Wie soll ich den dort was Einstellen wenn ich überhaupt keinen Zugriff habe. Es muss doch möglich sein das irgendwie hin zu bekommen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## volker

ohne den kommunikations-fb kann das ag keine kommunikation mit dem ag aufbauen.

wenn du eine 100u hast, spiele das programm op17g1 ein
wenn du eine 102u oder 103u hast, spiele das programm op17g2 ein.

im op muss natürlich auch ein programm sein mit dem systembereichszeiger auf db53


----------



## Andy258

Ich habe das jetzt übertragen und bekomme jetzt aber die fehlermeldung AG-Zeitüberlauf in Step5. Außerdem steht in der Systemsteuerung ein Symbol "Symatik ProTool/Pro DH485" Darin kann ich gleich am Anfang die COM1 Schnittstelle auswählen und "Use Dh485" aktivieren. Für eine Übertragung zum OP muss es aktiviert sein, jedoch für eine Übertragung zur SPS deaktiviert. Aber egal was ich mache es überträgt immer noch nichts zur SPS und am OP zeigt es immer noch an "#040 keine SPS vorhanden"


----------



## Andy258

Muss ich in ProTool in dem Schnittstellenbereich noch was besonderes Einstellen? Ich hab jetzt DB51 drinnen stehn.


----------



## volker

länge des db


----------



## Andy258

Hab ich gemacht, ergab aber immer noch keine Änderung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kai

Welche CPU hast Du eigentlich? S5-100U mit CPU 100, 102 oder 103?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

volker schrieb:


> ohne den kommunikations-fb kann das ag keine kommunikation mit dem ag aufbauen.
> 
> wenn du eine 100u hast, spiele das programm op17g1 ein
> wenn du eine 102u oder 103u hast, spiele das programm op17g2 ein


 
Ich würde sagen, dass das so nicht ganz richtig ist.

Laut Siemens gilt folgendes:

*Gruppe 1:* 

AG 100U (CPU 100, CPU 102)

*Gruppe 2: *

AG 100U (CPU 103)

Außerdem fehlt mir in Deinen beiden Programmbeispielen noch der Anlauf des Standard-FB im OB21/OB22:

*Gruppe1:*

OB21 / OB22

:A DB 51
:L KF 1
:T DW 40

*Gruppe 2:*

OB21 / OB22

:A DB 51
:L KF 1
:T DW 64

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

volker schrieb:


> im op muss natürlich auch ein programm sein mit dem systembereichszeiger auf db53


 
Das muss natürlich heißen:  

"im op muss natürlich auch ein programm sein mit dem systembereichszeiger auf *db51"*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andy258

Ich habe die 100U /100.
Und was sollte ich da jetzt dann ändern, damit das funktioniert???


----------



## Kai

Die *S5-100U CPU100* gehört zur *Gruppe 1*.

Du brauchst also von Volker das Programm *OP17G1* und erstellst noch zusätzlich einen *OB21* (Anlauf AG bei manuellem Einschalten) und einen *OB22* (Anlauf AG bei Spannungswiederkehr) mit folgendem Inhalt:

OB21 / OB22

:A DB 51
:L KF 1
:T DW 40

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

Und im OP muss Dein Bereichszeiger für den Schnittstellenbereich natürlich die Adressen DB51 DW0 und die Länge (Worte) 255 haben (siehe Bild).

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker

ebend.
in den progs die ich pepostet habe ist alles nötige drin.

der ob21/22 ist nicht wirklich wichtig. der verursacht 'nur' einen neustart des op. macht es aber sowiso wenn keine verbinding zustande kommt.


----------



## Andy258

Und an was kann es dann noch liegen, dass es nicht funktioniert??


----------



## volker

korrekte cpu in ptp eingestellt?

spiel mal op17g1.s5d in die cpu
und anhängendes projekt in das op17

dann *muss* das gehen


----------



## Andy258

Ich hab sowohl ins OP als auch in die SPS die Dateien Übertragen, aber es geht leider nichts


----------



## guenni

Andy258 schrieb:


> Ich hab sowohl ins OP als auch in die SPS die Dateien Übertragen, aber es geht leider nichts


 
Wird der richtige FB51 verwendet. 
Gibt der FB eine Fehlernummer raus?

Guenni


----------



## volker

sagt da op sowas wie: anlauf läuft oder so?


----------



## Andy258

das Einzige wo ich einen Fehler angezeigt bekomme, ist im OP "#040 SPS nicht vorhanden" aber ansonsten nichts.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andy258

Kann mir jetzt noch jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen???

Gruß
Andreas


----------

